# Teflon or Loctite?



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

What do you guys prefer to use when you are working with the fittings on airride systems?
Pro`s and con`s of the two?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (Mr Schmidt)*

Locktite will lock the thread but is less likely to seal the threads. Pink Teflon tape is the best and you can always put a lil dab of loctite if you want but I've never seen a fitting back out.


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? ([email protected])*

I can't get my threads to seal. 
I need to seal the pressure sensor that goes into my Air-Ride bigred block, and I can't manage to do it. 
How tight are you supposed to tighten this stuff, and how much tape do you put on it?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (Mike97xj)*

I was told that 2 tight rounds is enough. make sure you put it on in the right direction.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (Mike97xj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike97xj* »_I can't get my threads to seal. 
I need to seal the pressure sensor that goes into my Air-Ride bigred block, and I can't manage to do it. 
How tight are you supposed to tighten this stuff, and how much tape do you put on it?

Its an ART. Definatly takes some practice. Are you using white tape?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? ([email protected])*

be as clean as precise as you can about it....use scissors, clean hands and clean fittings...wrap in a direction where the tape won't un-wrap itself when tightening the fitting. Tighten until snug unless it's a compression fitting....they require a bit extra to get the "compression". Using quality fittings is always the first key step in getting a good seal. 
If you are still not getting a good seal after all of that then you might want to try teflon paste....I try not to use it too often because it's messsy and the paste can ooze when you tighten but it does seal fairly well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (diive4sho)*

.
_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_be as clean as precise as you can about it....use scissors, clean hands and clean fittings...wrap in a direction where the tape won't un-wrap itself when tightening the fitting. Tighten until snug unless it's a compression fitting....they require a bit extra to get the "compression". Using quality fittings is always the first key step in getting a good seal. 
If you are still not getting a good seal after all of that then you might want to try teflon paste....I try not to use it too often because it's messsy and the paste can ooze when you tighten but it does seal fairly well.

I'v found with the paste its OK at first, then months later is dries and cracks and develops leaks. 
I love the pink tape!
But other than that, everything else you said was very true


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? ([email protected])*

Never tried the pink stuff.....think I'll have to pick some up


----------



## benny_mech (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_I was told that 2 tight rounds is enough. make sure you put it on in the right direction.

I use a hell of a lot more than that, but the standard white teflon tape always works for me. Usually, if you hear a leak, you can snug the fitting down a bit tighter to stop it. Correct direction is key. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Locktite will lock the thread but is less likely to seal the threads. Pink Teflon tape is the best and you can always put a lil dab of loctite if you want but I've never seen a fitting back out.

I think he means the Loctite brand paste sealing stuff, not the thread locking stuff. I hate the paste crap though, stick with tape. 



_Modified by benny_mech at 11:06 AM 1-17-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (benny_mech)*

I use red loctite (542 I think it is) and tighten until it gets decently difficult to turn. Haven't had a fitting leak yet.


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Its an ART. Definatly takes some practice. Are you using white tape?

Yeah, I'm using white tape. I've been told before it's an art, but now I'm really beginning to understand.
I need to put my pressure sensor in, and it's a 3/8" male fitting, it screws into my distro block. The distro block has a 1/2" input. I have a brass adapter that i got from home depot that goes from 1/2 to 3/8, and I think it's leaking at the 1/2 fitting into the block. 
The block is aluminum, so I'm scared to crack it. I don't think it's leaking between the adapter and the pressure sensor. 
What's special about pink tape?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (Mike97xj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike97xj* »_
Yeah, I'm using white tape. I've been told before it's an art, but now I'm really beginning to understand.
I need to put my pressure sensor in, and it's a 3/8" male fitting, it screws into my distro block. The distro block has a 1/2" input. I have a brass adapter that i got from home depot that goes from 1/2 to 3/8, and I think it's leaking at the 1/2 fitting into the block. 
The block is aluminum, so I'm scared to crack it. I don't think it's leaking between the adapter and the pressure sensor. 
What's special about pink tape? 

DON"T USE HOME DEPOT FITTINGS. Totally different thread. The threads on Home Depot is Pipe Thread where the thread on proper air fittings and valves are all NPT thread.
Just like the pink better, seems better quality. When wrapping the teflon on, don't put too much on and you want to wrap it in the direction you screw the fittings together so it doesn't unwrap while you attach the fitting.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you want to wrap it in the direction you screw the fittings together so it doesn't unwrap while you attach the fitting.

def do that! make life so much easer!


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
DON"T USE HOME DEPOT FITTINGS. Totally different thread. The threads on Home Depot is Pipe Thread where the thread on proper air fittings and valves are all NPT thread.


Oh. I hope I didn't screw up my distribution block. That thing is expensive








I feel really stupid.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (Mike97xj)*

home depot most definitely carries NPT fittings, just shift over a section on the wall


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? ([email protected])*

Well if I did get the right thread.... how do I get it to stop leaking? It was solid until it got really cold one night, and now it won't seal up at all.
I'm still gonna go to home depot tonight and buy a new one just to make sure.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_home depot most definitely carries NPT fittings, just shift over a section on the wall









Home Depot and Lowes call their fittings "FIP" and "MIP", which is Female/Male Iron Pipe thread. It's the same as NPT, just a different name. 
Is this the loctite that you guys are using? http://tds.loctite.com/tds5/docs/579-EN.pdf It's not paste, it's brown and designed specifically for sealing pipe threads.
I've used white teflon tape on lots of things and never had a problem. Everything from water piping to brake NPT fittings (not flare or -AN) to air lines. Where do you get the pink stuff?
Edit: I shouldn't say never, I've had problems before for all sorts of stupid reasons.


_Modified by Afazz at 3:16 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (Afazz)*

I use this stuff, it's made for hydraulic fittings:








I don't like teflon tape because it makes it easy to over-tighten fittings because it's so "slippery" on the threads.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (Capt. Obvious)*

see i have used teflon tape and alll sorts of **** leaked. could have been my bad skills tho









i switched to this pipe thread sealant/lube that never dries, it's made for residential gas lines too (i believe 200psi+)/.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (Afazz)*

Last we checked, which was 10 years ago, they were different threads when we compared the two.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? ([email protected])*

I use white teflon tape on everything and nothing was leaking, but when i changed my rears to 1/4 line and fittings i was using teflon paste and now it leaks, go figure


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? ([email protected])*

I bought 2 1/2 to 3/8 nipples at home depot to get an idea on fitments for the separators....On the tank side the fittings screw in loosely, is this normal, or is this what Kevin meant by that home depot fitting suck


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (stealthmagic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmagic27* »_I bought 2 1/2 to 3/8 nipples at home depot to get an idea on fitments for the separators....On the tank side the fittings screw in loosely, is this normal, or is this what Kevin meant by that home depot fitting suck

That's how mine are too.
No idea where to get different fittings.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (stealthmagic27)*

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn...=none


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? ([email protected])*

https://www.universalairsuspen...5c2d1


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (diive4sho)*

looks like the same thing


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

I got have that exact same part from lowes. I also picked up some pink tape, because you guys said it was the jam. I was also an idiot, i measured everything wrong, and I have 3/8" to 1/4" stuff. I guess I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*

I bought mine from airlift co. They were a lil expensive but seem like very good quality fittings.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_looks like the same thing









UAS sells it cheaper and they are DOT approved


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
UAS sells it cheaper and they are DOT approved










well cheaper is of course better, right?








i don't see any brass npt adapters being any different than the next one.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? ([email protected])*

Might be kind of a dumbe question and un-related to air ride








Does anyone know of a product that will break down loctite? I'm trying to remove some bolts that have loctite on them. Some have come out somewhat easy and some I can't get to budge







Anyone ever had this issue with loctite and found anything to help loosen the loctite up?


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (moacur)*

heat, thats the only thing i can think of. take a torch to it work the bolt back and forth, and it should break loose.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (Florida Flow)*

i mistakenly used the wrong type of loctite (red instead of blue) when i installed a stud conversion kit, literally 2 minutes after i put one in and realized the mistake, it took a torch, 6ft breaker, and a twisted impact allen head socket to barely get the damn thing out.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i mistakenly used the wrong type of loctite (red instead of blue) when i installed a stud conversion kit, literally 2 minutes after i put one in and realized the mistake, it took a torch, 6ft breaker, and a twisted impact allen head socket to barely get the damn thing out. 

I'm glad you mentioned this because I'm about to do a stud conversion on my car as well and I was wondering which I should use. Blue it is!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (Capt. Obvious)*

Yep. These have the blue thank god! Heats what I will try next


----------



## benny_mech (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_heat, thats the only thing i can think of. take a torch to it work the bolt back and forth, and it should break loose.

The Loctite website has gobs of technical info, and heat is what they recommend for removing the high strength red. http://www.loctite.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Teflon or Loctite? (moacur)*

Teflon tape, usually just a single wrap. Not a single leak in the entire system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

The pink tape worked wonders... for now. It hasn't been as cold. I've got three wraps of tape on it now, and no leaks. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*

I was putting regular teflon tape on some fittings today and a friend of mine who is big into minitrucks and air suggested I use gasket seal....hmmm...never heard of that one....he showed me his system and he used it on all his fittings with no leaks.....he said it seals like teflon and thread locks as well


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_I was putting regular teflon tape on some fittings today and a friend of mine who is big into minitrucks and air suggested I use gasket seal....hmmm...never heard of that one....he showed me his system and he used it on all his fittings with no leaks.....he said it seals like teflon and thread locks as well









This permatex stuff works ok.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Sorry to bring out of archive.
I'm thinking of running just Loctite 545. Beyond being expensive, are there any downsides to this?


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_Sorry to bring out of archive.
I'm thinking of running just Loctite 545. Beyond being expensive, are there any downsides to this?
Use it all the time- nothing has leaked yet.. Most people dont like it cause tape is $1 a roll and the 545 is $40 a bottle.


----------

